# Bachmann K27 and Revolution Install



## MiltonB (Apr 24, 2014)

I am working on a Bachmann Large scale K-27 and am tasked to install a Revolution CRE-57002S in it. I don't find any information anywhere on how to do this I've been told it is a plug n play but directions would be great. Can anyone help?

MiltonB


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Revolution board will plug into the Bachmann K-27 and control it, but the Revolution does not carry power forward to the locomotive for lights, smoke, or other electronics. The solution is to jumper the power from the batteries to the leads going to forward to the locomotive. Here's a photo:










You want to run B+ to the J1-6 pad (labeled Decoder +) and B- to the J1-7 pad (Ground). You can see the red and black wires making that connection in the photo.

IMPORTANT NOTE: you'll notice the battery terminal (Green screw terminal) has "+" and "-" on it, while the red and black jumper wires next to it are soldered to the J1-1 and J1-12 solder pads. *The polarity of this output is dependent on the position of the "Large Scale/NMRA STD" switch.* If you solder the jumper wires to these pads as shown, you MUST make sure that switch is in the "Large Scale" position as shown, and then glue the switch so it cannot be thrown. You could just run wires from the screw terminals to the J1-6 and -7 pads, and the switch at that point becomes irrelevant. 

If you're going to want to use the optical chuff circuit on the K-27 to trigger the chuff sound on the Revolution (I'm presuming you're using a sound receiver), then you have to add a transistor to the chuff trigger on the K-27 as it's inverted as it comes from the factory. There's a circuit diagram on the Bachmann web site under the DCC reference page. 

Later,

K


----------



## MiltonB (Apr 24, 2014)

East Broad Top said:


> The Revolution board will plug into the Bachmann K-27 and control it, but the Revolution does not carry power forward to the locomotive for lights, smoke, or other electronics. The solution is to jumper the power from the batteries to the leads going to forward to the locomotive. Here's a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only parts given to me for this project is what appears to be a main circuit board, a smaller board with screw down for motor, HD!, and input. There is a wiring harness with a small board and a push button. I can provide photos


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The board shown in the photo is in the tender of the K-27. The board that came with the Revolution with the screw terminals is not used in this case. It's a board that would be used in locomotives that don't have "the socket" as the receptical for the Revolution and other plug-in boards has come to be known. 

The Revolution board plugs into this PC board within the tender. The jumper wires make the connection to the electronics in the locomotive to power the lights. It will work without the jumpers, but you won't have lights. 

Later,

K


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

Sorry for reviving an old thread, but I though I might as well post here since it is similar to my situation:
I'm installing a Crest revolution steam sound card in my locomotive, but I'd like to use my phoenix 2k2 sound board that's been sitting on my self for some time.

I haven't seen anything about doing that on the phoenix site's k-27 installation guide.


----------



## The Tinker (Sep 11, 2014)

The Crest unit has A sound in it that suit a K27 quite well especially if you use the loco chuff switch. So I am not to sure what advantage the Phoenix board would be.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Use the Phoenix "Remote Control" instruction sheet for hooking up the Revolution to the 2K2. It shows two 100-ohm resistors in line with the motor input but they're not needed. Use the aux function wires (red through blue, whichever ones you want) to trigger the sounds. P2 11 - 14 are sound triggers, and 15 is the chuff trigger.

To use the optical chuff on the K-27, you'll have to invert the signal from the chuff circuit per the circuit that's on Bachmann's web site. You'll have to use the solder pads on the K-27 circuit board to run the wires from there to the 2K2. 

Later,

K


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

Looking at the phoenix instructions for the K-27, it seems they want the k-27's normal PC board to be plugged into the socket in the tender, not the Revolution board.


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Darkrider said:


> Sorry for reviving an old thread, but I though I might as well post here since it is similar to my situation:
> I'm installing a Crest revolution steam sound card in my locomotive, but I'd like to use my phoenix 2k2 sound board that's been sitting on my self for some time.
> 
> I haven't seen anything about doing that on the phoenix site's k-27 installation guide.


You may find the following two articles helpful. One shows the 2K2 connections to the Revolution and the other shows the Revolution in a K27.
I think you can put the pieces together with these two articles.

http://ovgrs.org/the-trains/sound/bachmann-2-8-0-connie/

http://ovgrs.org/the-trains/sound/phoenix-sound-p8-in-a-bachmann-k27/

Tom


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

I'm not too familiar with electronics. ^^; The most I've done was toy around with breadboard for high school. That was at least 5 to 7 years ago.

But here's what I've gathered from the articles, all I would have to do is connect the axillary wires to the 2k2 board. Anyway, that's my theory.

But for clarification what what I've got for the Revolution:








From the Top left to the right
1: Revolution sound receiver
2: Non-pnp board
3: Smoke board

Bottom, left to right
1: Link switch
2: Speaker plug
3: Chuff plug
4: Axillary wires

Here is what is confusing me at the moment:
1: which speaker plug do I use? The receivers in the links are an older model, and I assume they don't have those plugs

2: How would the receiver I have pick up the chuff from my k-27's optical sensors?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Revolution board plugs into the socket in the K-27. That will provide power to the motor of the K-27, and you'll also want to take this output and connect it to the motor voltage input of the 2K2. As noted in the posts above, the Revolution does not pass battery power forward, so you'll have to jumper the battery power from the battery solder pads to the power solder pads on the board. That will provide power to the headlight, cab/firebox, and all the internal electronics in the loco including the chuff triggers. 

Connections to the 2K2 board:

Power from the battery
Motor voltage (motor output from the Revolution)
Auxiliary functions (brown - blue wires on the aux harness)
Chuff (from the chuff solder pads on the K-27 board, via the transistor "inverter" circuit described on the Bachmann web site)
Speaker (wire the speaker directly to the 2K2 board.)

Later,

K


----------



## Darkrider (May 21, 2010)

East Broad Top said:


> The Revolution board plugs into the socket in the K-27. That will provide power to the motor of the K-27, and you'll also want to take this output and connect it to the motor voltage input of the 2K2. As noted in the posts above, the Revolution does not pass battery power forward, so you'll have to jumper the battery power from the battery solder pads to the power solder pads on the board. That will provide power to the headlight, cab/firebox, and all the internal electronics in the loco including the chuff triggers.
> 
> Connections to the 2K2 board:
> 
> ...


Ah, okay, the one labeled for the p5 chip.
So this is going to end up looking something like that picture you posted earlier in this thread, correct? Just with the transistor for the chuff in the JI-5 and JI-7 on the k-27 board.

Sorry if this seems repetitive. First time digging into a locomotive to do an RC/ sound install. ^^;


----------

